
Show HN: ZFS+Rsync = Time Machine in the cloud - hemancuso
http://blog.strongspace.com/announcing-strongspace-app-for-the-mac
======
gglanzani
I'd like to try the service out, but before setting up another account, is
there anyone who can compare it with Dropbox? Personally I'd like the 15GB
plans (if I don't back up my photos), more than enough for my code, .ai, .pdf
and .tex files, but the lack of snapshots (from the front page I understand
that I can't go back in time without snapshots) in the cheap plan stops me.

I know that with a local version control repository I can get my files back
from the past anyway, but in that case I don't see why I should switch from my
free Dropbox account (currently I have 8GB of free storage, and I'm using 1.5
of them).

Any _hint_ would be much appreciated.

Edit: _help_

~~~
hemancuso
The cheap plan actually does support snapshots. It might not forever - but if
you sign up now it will.

~~~
gglanzani
Thanks. Will it support snapshot forever if subscribe now, or only up to a
certain moment? BTW why is it not stated in the homepage?

~~~
hemancuso
Rolling out a new design - it will stay supported!

------
minrk
This is super cool. Lightweight, off-site Time Machine-style snapshotted
backups.

------
_whynot
I have been using the beta and it really works well. rsync backup could not be
easier than this!

------
adrianocastro
I've been using this for a while now and it's absolutely brilliant.

------
h1ro
i first loved StrongSpace for the ability to programatically back things up.

now i love it for the automated snapshots.

who needs carbonite or mozy? this is backup done right for geeks

------
tomwans
this is awesome! I really hope this hits the fpage.

